# Pooch Test - 2 Nigerian Dwarf Does



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Alrighty, two pooch photos for review here. Both are 2 1/2 year old Nigerian Dwarf does.

The first one, Pearl, was bred on October 3rd:










The second, Dakota, was last bred Oct 30 and 31st, so I don't know if she is really far enough along for a pooch test. I know a lot of people say you can't tell until two months bred:










They both look bred to me, but I am just checking opinions. Dakota was bred two heat cycles, Pearl once. Neither have come back into heat as far as I have seen, or on the expected dates from their last covers.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I usually can't tell til they are around 2-3 months, but if you've not seen them return to heat then they've likely settled.

If you can, wait another month and take pics, use them as comparison with these to see the differences.


----------

